#ubuntu-ports 2007-08-16
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> ciao fabbione!
<tmarble> what's new in the world of LDOM's on my hardware --> running Linux?
<fabbione> not much at the moment other than bug fixes
<fabbione> they are queued in git.. not in archive yet
<tmarble> did david have to tweak the kernel?
<fabbione> yeah quite a bit
<tmarble> oh wow
<fabbione> he had to write a lot of new code to support LDOOM
<fabbione> but the support is already in gutsy
<fabbione> you should be able to install without any problem
<fabbione> but still a bit buggy
<tmarble> so if I understand it correctly, then I could have N instances of Ubuntu on T2000, for example, which are separate?
<fabbione> I need to hunt down an OOPS and we need to fix some multiple ethernet interfaces problems
<fabbione> yes that's correct
<tmarble> was the tricky bit sharing physical interfaces through the hypervisor to each instance?
<fabbione> you still need S10 to run the host
<fabbione> but that will go away soon ;)
<fabbione> no, that's done and working. The problem is that we are running out of virtual IRQ when adding more than 15 ethernets in the guest
<fabbione> it's a corner case...
<fabbione> normal stuff will work just fine
<fabbione> i spotted several issues when overloading the guests with tons of disks and tons of ethernets
<fabbione> this is the last "big" one left
<fabbione> all the other stuff is simpler
<tmarble> wow, man, hard to believe we are stuck with a DOS limitation on SPARC hardware running Linux!!!
<fabbione> nah...
<fabbione> it's just a bug
<tmarble> just kidding !
<fabbione> it works at the disk layer
<fabbione> :P
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2010-08-18
<TheMuso> NCommander: Do you know if the powerpc apport tracer still running?
<TheMuso> s/still running/is still running/
<NCommander> TheMuso: I think it exploded awhile ago. I haven't had a chance to look at it recently
<TheMuso> NCommander: np
<TheMuso> Seems glib on maverick powerpc has issues with gsettings stuff. Will debug a bit more later.
